# Devola Dam -advice for a first timer?



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

hey guys, not sure if I should post this here or the SEOH forum, but I've been hearing about this spot for a while. It's about an hour drive from me and I'd like to check it out, our one good fishing hole in Athens is getting heavy pressure and is packed all the time now (whites mill). Looks like there's a little more room to spread out at Devola.

I've been told cutbait for hybrids, and that there's even some muskie caught in there? I'll have my normal catfish rigs too.

Appreciate any input on what to expect, whether there's heavy pressure, etc. Looks like the best access is on the railroad side?


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Railroad side is a very steep long hill to navigate by foot on large rocks. The lock side is more easily accessible. Just like any tail water access it sees a fair amount of pressure. If you have a boat launch at marietta public ramp and go up stream and fish the whole face of the dam plus below the dam around the island. Be cautious if in a boat just to the left of the locks is a rock pile that will eat a lower unit up. Also just below the dam 35-yards or so is another rock pile that is basically in middle of river and extends to left and right across the river.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Chicken livers on your catfish rigs. You’ll get cats and hybrids if they’re in.


----------

